# Canon 24mm EF-s Pancake: weather sealed "tank version" by Global Dynamics United



## pdirestajr (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow this is cool! Nice looking design and not crazy expensive.
http://globaldynamicsunited.com/


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't recognize the body it's mounted on?


----------



## sama (Feb 11, 2016)

pdirestajr said:


> Wow this is cool! Nice looking design and not crazy expensive.
> http://globaldynamicsunited.com/


So, it's been converted to EF mount ?? Really ??

Production description : An electronic Stainless Steel Canon EF mount finishes off the rear

and Spec : CANON EF MOUNT


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 11, 2016)

A lot of third party lenses are manual focus only. But this one is autofocus ONLY - the manual focus ring has been removed!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 11, 2016)

I must be missing something- why would I want to pay more than twice to make a $ 150 lens mil-spec and then use it on a far more fragile and merely water-resistant 7DII at best? And the inset and not-screwed in filter means that if it breaks- it's back to the GDU factory!


----------



## weixing (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi,


sagittariansrock said:


> I must be missing something- why would I want to pay more than twice to make a $ 150 lens mil-spec and then use it on a far more fragile and merely water-resistant 7DII at best? And the inset and not-screwed in filter means that if it breaks- it's back to the GDU factory!


 May be in the harsh environment when you prefer not to change lens in the field?? Harsh condition doesn't always involve water.

Have a nice day.


----------



## arjay (Feb 11, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> I don't recognize the body it's mounted on?


it appears to be a T6i with the "SS" photoshopped in



sama said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this is cool! Nice looking design and not crazy expensive.
> ...


 It is still an EF-s lens


----------



## nhz (Feb 11, 2016)

wow, talk about conspicuous ... is this for real photography or for showing off with your gear?


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 11, 2016)

I do a lot of offshore saltwater fishing, and thought this lens might be a good solution to leave mounted on a 7D. Especially when the sharks are at the side of the boat- they may get turned on by all that shiny red! The no manual focus is an odd choice.

I do wish Canon would create some environmentally sealed EF-s lenses to go along with their 7DII. Or perhaps I should just buy a Pentax kit for the boat.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 11, 2016)

Weather-sealed tank version...without so much as a rubber gasket around the lens mount.

Hmm.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 11, 2016)

Make mine Pentax. 
The whole system has to be water resistant. 

As for the Canon pancake lenses, they are definitely not water resistant. My 40 gave up at the first sign of rain, even though it didn't get direct hits from water drops, just damp fingers. The lens recovered once I got the camera turned off, inside and dried, removed battery and lens, replace battery and lens, turn on camera.


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 11, 2016)

Probably designed for surveillance systems.


----------



## slclick (Feb 11, 2016)

They're so brilliant yet they don't designate it as small image circle (ef-s)? Why would you market to imaging professionals yet not use correct terminology? 

Looks cool though


----------



## hhkd (Feb 13, 2016)

I could see my self using something like this on my 60D. It's definitely overbuilt, water resistant would be good enough. I had my 24mm pancake out in San Francisco, it was way to misty and rainy to swap out for my 70-300 (non-L, of course) so I tried my best to capture this heron with the 24. The camera and lens got fairly wet but I used one of those rubber wrist band things on the lens and pushed up against the body, nothing stopped working.
Not a good shot, just one to help me remember.


----------

